# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  consulta hectarea en huaura o huaral

## elizabethnivea

Hola a todos,  Les agradecería me pudieran ayudar en algunas consultas o en todo caso poder indicarme que organismo o institución pudiera hacerle la consulta. Desearía saber que factores debo tener en cuenta al elegir la hectárea  en  huara oHuaral, así mismo que tipos de cultivos son aptos para sembrar en estos sitios.  Información acerca de la tierras, climas etc. Estoy interesada preliminarmente en cultivar  paprika en esa zona. Muchas gracias  ElizabethTemas similares: CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE MAIZ MORADO Y CANARIO EN HUAURA Terreno agricola de 5.0 has ubicado en el sector peñico-huaura Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid Terreno agricola de 12 has en el sector la tablada - santa maria - huaura Región Lima monitoreará calidad del aire de provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete

----------


## kscastaneda

Puedes ir a la Junta de Usuarios de la zona o alguna comisión de regantes. Tambien puedes recurrir al Ministerio de agricultura de la zona. 
Saludos,

----------


## jesa

Hola Elizabeth. 
He trabajado en ambas zonas y existen muchos microclimas y calidad de suelo. *Huaral* es reconocido como "la capital de la agricultura" existen zonas con buenas condiciones de clima-suelo, pero el factor clave es las plagas que son resistentes a los agroquimicos, debido a que existe una mayor biodiversidad en los cultivos, en esta zona. Por lo cual se incrementan los costos. En *Huaura* constituido por sus 12 distritos, es importante mencionar que existe experiencia con el cultivo de paprika en la zona de Sayán, para ser mas exacto la Irrigación Santa Rosa.
Te comento que un amigo anteriormente ha venido cultivando ajies en la zonas del Sur y del Norte, ahora se encuentra sembrando paprika y aji ancho en la zona de la Irrigación El Paraíso-Huaura es la unica empresa en esta zona con este cultivo.
Menciona que esta zona existen poca población de plagas importantes para este cultivo, su costos de producción/Ha se ha reducido considerablemente.
Puede ser una buena alternativa para el cultivo de paprika, la mano de obra es de S/. 3 a S/. 4 soles/Ha. En la zona el guano de pollo es vencido a S/. 1.0/saco, existe acceso a la panamerica norte, exactamente a 2Km. del peaje. A la ciudad de Huacho esta a 14 Km.
Cualquier consulta adicional lo puede hacer como te menciono el Ing. Carlos Castañeda en la Junta de Usuarios de la zona, comisión de regantes o el Ministerio de agricultura de la zona o tambien en lo que pueda aportar solo me consultas. Saludos

----------


## jhonygerhard

Señorita Elizabeth
Buenas tardes le recomiendo que usted acuda a la Camara de Comercio y Produccion de la Region que usted piensa invertir asimismo alguna ONG para que le puedan facilitar datos acerca de costos y de la variedad de productos para que usted pueda tomar la mejor decisión.
Atentamente
Jhony

----------


## rob3020

Hola, Elizabeth:
Mucho gusto mi nombre es Roberto Ruiz,estoy seguro que en este blog encontraras mucha ayuda,veo que ya tienes fijado tu rumbo: HUARAL y PAPRIKA.Te cuento que estudie la carrera de Negocios Internacionales (llamado tambien Comercio Exterior). En estos ultimos años esto muy metido en lo que se llama Agricultura Orgánica (conocido en el mundo como Agricultura Ecológica),y es por este motivo que te escribo ya que estoy en busca de un inversionista parael Proyecto que tengo *“PRODUCCION INDUSTRIAL DE PRODUCTOS ORGANICOS PARA LA AGRICULTURA ORGANICA U ECOLOGICA: COMPOST, ABONO FOLIAR, PESTICIDAS A BASE DE PLANTAS E INSTALACIÓN DE PARCELAS DEMOSTRATIVAS”*.Como ya es de tu conocimiento los productos deribados de la Agricultura Orgánica cada vez más son muy demandados en el mundo, dejando como segunda opción la muy envenenada Agricultura Tradicional.Si deseas mas información o estas interesada en el tema o si quieres ideas de otros negocios avisame. mi correo es roberto3020@hotmail.com mi celular es 949714141.Te enviando un listado de proyectos trabajados con Ingenieros en el tema. saludos  *I.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGRICULTURA*    1.-  “Producción Tecnificada de Plátanos”   2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Yucas”   3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Papayas”   4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Frutales”   5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Hortalizas”   6.-“Cultivo de  Lechugas en Hidroponía”   7.- “Producción Comercial de Tomates en Semi-Hidroponía”   8.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Barbasco o Kube”   9.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Coco”  10.- “Cultivo Tecnificado y Comercialización de Papayas”   11.- “Agroforestación, Siembra Asociada “ 12.- “Producción de Semilla Pre –Básica de Papa”  *II.- EN EL AREA DE LA PECUARIA*     1.- “Producción Tecnificada de Leche de Vaca en  120 Módulos Familiares”    2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cerdos de Raza en 120 Módulos Familiares”   3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Caracoles en 200 Módulos Familiares”   4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Conejos de Piel , para Abrigos en 6 Comunidades” 5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza en 200 Módulos Familiares” 6.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza”  - Proyecto Privado.   7.- “Centro de Engorde Intensivo de Vacunos”   8.- “Producción de Tilapias y Carpas”   *III.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGROINDUSTRIA*    1.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Papaína Purificada*”   2.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Conservas de Papayas y Piñas*”    3.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Néctares de Papayas y Piñas”*    4.-  “Planta para la  Elaboración  de *Fruta Confitada de Papaya*”   5.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de  *Pisco de Piña*”   6.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Harina de Plátano*”   7.- “Planta para la  *Industrialización de la Yuca*”   8.- “Planta para la *Industrialización** del Coco”*   9.- “Industrialización de la *Leche**”* 10.- “Industrialización de la *Soya*” 11.- “Industrialización de la *Caña de Azúcar*” 12.- “Planta para la  Elaboración de *Licores Exóticos*” 13.- “Planta para el Tratamiento de *Agua de Mesa*” 14.- “Miniplanta de *Panificación*” 15.- “Producción Industrial de *Biofertlizante y Promoción de su Uso*” 16.- “Producción de *Biol*”  - (Abono Foliar Líquido). 17.-“Producción de *Biofertilizante Enzimático* a Partir de la Basura” 18.- Perfil: “*Escuela Tecnológica para la Producción y Agroindustrialización*” 19.- “Producción de *Gas y Bioabono en Biodigestores*” 20.- “ Industrialización *Semi-Mecanizada de la Papa*” 21.-“Industrialización *Moderna de la Papa”*  *IV.- EN EL AREA DE LA EDUCACION Y CAPACITACION*  1.-Ensayo : “Cómo Desarrollar el Sector Agropecuario y Agroindustrial” 2.-Perfil :  “Escuela Tecnológica para la Agricultura, Pecuaria y Agroindustria”

----------


## elizabethnivea

Hola
muchisimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas y mils disculpa por la tardanza en responder.
Entiendo entonces que si es que deseo comprara hectareas para cultivo, lo primero que debo saber es que cultivo quiero sembrar para poder elegir el lugar adecuado. y puedo pedir informacion acerca del lugar a las intituciones  que me han señalado arriba.
creo que es necesario tambien realizar analisis y agua y tierra a los terrenos ,yo pensaba que cada lugar  era optimo para  x cultivos, pero creo que tambien depende de estos factores.
muchos gracias a todos

----------

